# Casonas del distrito de Breña



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Andrew no se molesta...pero....*

si hubieran sido otros foristas,ya estaríamos en un embrollo ahorita !!!!... :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Lia_01 said:


> *Si, sé que son fotos tomadas por INKA y que están muy buenas, tal vez debí escribir "las fotos que has pegado", no creo que Inka se moleste por una cosa así. Esa Iglesia Metodista me parece interesante.*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Miraflorino said:


> si hubieran sido otros foristas,ya estaríamos en un embrollo ahorita !!!!... :lol::lol::lol::lol:


:lol: ...xD!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Muy descuidado, lastima esas casas que no fueron cuidadas y apreciadas, deberia haber alguna solucion para arreglar esto.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Lightton said:


> Muy descuidado, lastima esas casas que no fueron cuidadas y apreciadas, deberia haber alguna solucion para arreglar esto.


Si realmente, que se puede hacer contra el descuido y el tiempo, esas finquillas de un sólo piso se ven muy bien, se verían mejor con una buena mano de pintura.

saludos


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Mapa del distrito*


----------



## saludeviarte (May 17, 2010)

Miraflorino said:


> El forista *INKANDREW *,siempre andariego,estuvo tomando fotos en la Avenida Portugal (ex Floral) y alrededores a las formidables casonas de esa zona del distrito de Breña.


Holaz! en la foto 4, se ve una ksa kon rejas n las ventanas, la pregunta es si son art deco? lo mismo sucede con la foto 6 d stilo liberty cuyas puertas tienen rejitas k a mi parecer correspondn tmbn al estilo.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Sí, son Art Decó pero te recomendaría que escribas de manera apropiada ya que resulta casi imposible descifrar lo que escribes, la texteada para otra oportunidad.

saludos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

cesium said:


> Sí, son Art Decó pero te recomendaría que escribas de manera apropiada ya que resulta casi imposible descifrar lo que escribes, la texteada para otra oportunidad.
> 
> saludos


+1

A mi me pasa que por escribir rápido pongo q pero lo otro ya es aberración :lol: no les cuesta nada escribir como la gente.


.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Simplemente hermosas, deberìan revalorarlas, no sè hno:... dan làstima en el estado en que se encuentran.


----------



## josabad (Mar 6, 2010)

*La Avenida Floral*

Nací en la cuarta cuadra de la Avenida República de Portugal, en el distrito de Breña y es muy agradable encontrar este foro con imágenes de fachadas de casas tan familiares para mí y sobretodo con gente que aprecia su belleza arquitectónica.

Lamentablemente ningún alcalde se ha preocupado por conservar nada en el distrito, que ha entrado desde hace unos años a una etapa de anarquia urbanística. La gente construye sin permiso, altera edificaciones, construye pisos sobre casonas, edificios, cuartos en lugares destinados al jardín y dada la migración de los conos al centro desde hace décadas, traen abajo las casas y construyen horribles edificaciones sin ningún espacio libre de entrada, tarrajeando sólo una parte y para colmo con segundos pisos que sobresalen para "aprovechar" la vereda... Lo extraño es que se sienten orgullosos de su obra, después que han destrozado toda estética. 

Bueno, cambio de tema y les comento que hace un tiempo en el foro El Barrio Leuro de Miraflores, observé las fotos de varias quintas miraflorinas, llamando mi atención la Quinta 28 de Julio, que es muy parecida a la Quinta que existe en la cuarta cuadra de la Avenida República de Portugal (Ex - Avenida Floral) y que se construyó en la misma época en que Mariano Ignacio Prado ingresó al negocio inmobiliario.

Esta quinta, a lo largo de los años ha sufrido algunas alteraciones, se ha construído una reja en la entrada principal de la Avenida Portugal y un muro en el acceso desde la Avenida Jorge Chávez, como consecuencia de la inseguridad ciudadana. 

La casa en la que se aprecia el balcón, también alteró su fachada, al subir el cerco perimétrico, que era de un metro de alto a 2 aproximadamente. Cuando eso no era así, se podía apreciar una bella escultura en su interior.

La otra casa conserva el cerco del tamaño original que ha sido pintado por sus propietarios de naranja y verde (ver foto), añadiéndole abundante vegetación. Aquí funciona en el jardín de la casa, un restaurante típico de la sierra, provisto de rústicas mesas donde se atiende a los clientes.

A pesar de los cambios, la quinta no ha perdido en lo absoluto su estilo original colonial moderno, y para muchos es el más bello lugar escondido en el corazón de Breña.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

^^

Hermosa esa quinta y sí efectivamente se parece en mucho a aquellas quintas de Miraflores, me gustaría ver una foto más cercana de la escultura que se ve al medio de la misma.

saludos


----------



## josabad (Mar 6, 2010)

cesium said:


> ^^
> 
> Hermosa esa quinta y sí efectivamente se parece en mucho a aquellas quintas de Miraflores, me gustaría ver una foto más cercana de la escultura que se ve al medio de la misma.
> 
> saludos


Estimado Cesium:

Te envio algunas fotos del interior de la quinta, en una de ellas se aprecia mejor la escultura.

Saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Creo que sì pasè por esa quinta alguna vez, se ve muy bien cuidada, en verano regreso a las andadas


----------



## nelsonval81 (Mar 31, 2010)

si el boom inmobiliario llega a Breña vayamonos olvidandonos de estas preciosas casas que lamentablemente estan super descuidadas, y espero equivocarme porque muchas tienen un valor arquitectonico de una epoca de Lima.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Hermosa la Quinta Floral...*

Esas primeras cuadras de la antigua Avenida Floral me encantan,o sea,las que están más cercanas a la Avenida Alfonso Ugarte.
Te pasaste Josabad con las fotos de la Quinta..tengo que hacer una nueva caminata por allí...


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Antiguo plano del distrito de Breña*

Allí pueden ver la Avenida Floral :


----------



## josabad (Mar 6, 2010)

Miraflorino said:


> Allí pueden ver la Avenida Floral :


Estimado Miraflorino: 

Es un interesante plano, antes que se creara el distrito de Breña. La Avenida República de Portugal había sido bautizada como *Avenida Floral*. De esta denominación sólo quedó la Farmacia Floral que cerró a principios de los 90 en la esquina del Jr. Jorge Chávez y la Avenida República de Portugal.

En el circulo que señalas todavía no había sido abierta la Avenida España hasta la Municipalidad de Breña, sino que terminaba en el Jr. Huaraz. Luego se construyó un conjunto habitacional (en los 70) entre Av.Arica-Jr.Varela-Jr.Huaraz-Av.España y el edificio que hoy en día es la Dirección General de Migraciones.

Saludos cordiales
*
Josabad*


----------



## josabad (Mar 6, 2010)

nelsonval81 said:


> si el boom inmobiliario llega a Breña vayamonos olvidandonos de estas preciosas casas que lamentablemente estan super descuidadas, y espero equivocarme porque muchas tienen un valor arquitectonico de una epoca de Lima.


Parece que ya llegó Nelsonval81 el boom inmobiliario. Varias casas de la Avenida República de Portugal ya han sido demolidas y en todo el distrito se vienen levantando edificios multifamiliares, donde antes se levantaban fábricas o viejas casonas.

Aquí un ejemplo: La casona de la *Avenida Portugal 244*:










A fines del año pasado la trajeron abajo:










Otra casa con casi 400 metros cuadrados en el *número 386 de la Av. Rep. de Portugal*. En este lugar vivió una pareja de esposos que tuvieron sólo una hija. Ella creció en un bonito ambiente, sin preocupaciones y protegida siempre. Nunca se casó ni tuvo hijos. Al morir los padres, vivió sola en este lugar y ya envejecida, arrendaba una parte de la casa.










Era usual verla asistir a misa todos los domingos, con dos amigas más también del mismo barrio. Hace como tres años, fue a visitar a una de sus amigas en el Jirón Loreto para tomar "lonche", sobreviniéndole un paro cardiaco.

Al morir y no tener descendencia, algún pariente consanguineo vendió el inmueble, que ha sido demolido hace unas semanas:










Saludos

*Josabad*


----------

